# Mavic CXP22 VS Askium Race



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Two road bikes I'm interested in have similar components except for the wheels.
The 2011 Felt Z5 comes with the CXP22 assembled with Felt hubs..etc...
The 2011 Scott CR1 Team comes with the Askium Race wheelset.

Scott bike is $100 more..(suggested retail). Is there an advantage of one of the wheelsets over the other? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

I bought a 2010 CR1 Team.... and immediatly replaced the wheels with some 32 spoke deep Vs, mostly due to the fact that I weigh quite a bit.

Aside from the strength issue, the consensus is that the Aksiums are just an "okay" wheelset and they are very heavy, etc.


Can't speak much about the wheels on the Felt since I've got no experience, but my guess is that they'd probobly perform similarly to the Aksiums depending on how you ride/how much you weigh, etc.


My advice is that If you _aren't_ going to blow the wheels up immediatly because of your weight, I'd say just ride whatever you get until it breaks and then upgrade.


----------



## MrFrump (Feb 5, 2009)

I had the CXP22's on my '08 Felt F85 and I just upgraded a couple of weeks ago. I can't really say anything bad about the wheels except that they were heavy (somewhere north of 2200 grams for the set) and were somewhat out of true after a year and a half or so of riding. The upgrade wasn't totally necessary since the wheels likely would have lasted a while, but I just felt like they were a bit too heavy and I'm much happier with my new set. I would guess the Aksiums fall into the same category so I would just go with the bike you like best and worry about wheel upgrades when you feel the time is right.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

My current bike, a 2004 Trek 2100 had Bonty Select wheels and they showed pitting early on where the spokes enter the rim. So I replaced with Askium Race, and they seem fine although one of two mishaps might have caused the rear one to get out of true...
I need to test drive both...Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

If you're a larger rider, the CXP 22s are a much better wheelset. Still the wheels shouldn't determine your purchase.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If Felt hubs are one of the nicer Formula models, I'd be inclined to think CXP 22s on Felts are better. Mavic's wheelsets are supposed to be hard to maintain - proprietary spokes, weird spoke counts, difficulty getting freehubs, etc. Once you kill the rim, the reusing the hubs may not be possible.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I have experience with both the CXP22 and Aksium. If you're light, the Aksiums are the better bet - aesthetically and how they've got that "locked" nipple feature that many dismiss as marketing hype. I think that feature alone is the reason why I've had to true the Aksium less. 

On top of that, the Aksium I have is ~4 years old under with a two-owner history whereas the CXP22 was purchased two years ago new (and now sold to someone else).


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I have Askium's on my rain bike and I'd say they are not bad for the price. go with something else if you above 180lbs though.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I'm heavier than normal. 190 at 5-10.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

I've used an Aksium Race frontwheel (20 spokes) for over 3,500 miles without any problems. I'm 190+ pounds and have ridden it over many chip-selaed and bumpy roads. It's never needed truing, it spins great, and the braking surfaces are holding up quite well. It's stiffer than the OEM Shimano wheel that came on my Jamis. It may not be the lightest, but its been a good wheel for daily riding and a good value. 

Chris


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

8Ring said:


> I've used an Aksium Race frontwheel (20 spokes) for over 3,500 miles without any problems. I'm 190+ pounds and have ridden it over many chip-selaed and bumpy roads. It's never needed truing, it spins great, and the braking surfaces are holding up quite well. It's stiffer than the OEM Shimano wheel that came on my Jamis. It may not be the lightest, but its been a good wheel for daily riding and a good value.
> 
> Chris


This is important info. You said front wheel. Usually failure occurs with the rear wheel. I've never had issues with a front wheel but I've destroyed many different rear wheels while climbing hills many times. Most of your power goes to the back since that is where your drivetrain is.


----------



## Mainebikah (Sep 1, 2009)

terbennett said:


> This is important info. You said front wheel. Usually failure occurs with the rear wheel. I've never had issues with a front wheel but I've destroyed many different rear wheels while climbing hills many times. Most of your power goes to the back since that is where your drivetrain is.


Mavic Aksiums are heavy. I have found them nearly indestructible. My 5 year old Aksiums have around 7,000 + tough miles on them and I usually start out my riding season weighing well into the 180s. The roads I ride get chewed up pretty badly by Winter. My Aksiums are as true today as the first day I took them out on the road. No broken spokes, no issues, other than they are *heavy* babies. These Aksiums will continue as my everyday training wheels, especially early in the season. I ride in Maine, so I spend too much time climbing hills as well.

I wish my mountain bike wheels were as tough. I've had them trued several times. 

Get the bike you like, then worry about the wheels. Wheels are the easiest thing you can change at a later date.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Mainebikah said:


> Mavic Aksiums are heavy. I have found them nearly indestructible. My 5 year old Aksiums have around 7,000 + tough miles on them and I usually start out my riding season weighing well into the 180s. The roads I ride get chewed up pretty badly by Winter. My Aksiums are as true today as the first day I took them out on the road. No broken spokes, no issues, other than they are *heavy* babies. These Aksiums will continue as my everyday training wheels, especially early in the season. I ride in Maine, so I spend too much time climbing hills as well.
> 
> I wish my mountain bike wheels were as tough. I've had them trued several times.
> 
> Get the bike you like, then worry about the wheels. Wheels are the easiest thing you can change at a later date.


Any wheel should hold up to you at 180 lbs. You're light but you're not a Clydesdale either. I think the Aksiums are a great value even if they are kinda heavy. That's why i recommend them as a great value priced training wheel to my riding buddies. However, once you get over 200 lbs., low spoke count wheels seem to become an issue. To OP, You really need to get the bike that you like just as Mainebikah said. Wheels are easily replaced at all price levels.


----------



## ncsu (Dec 28, 2008)

I have CXP 22's on my Giant Defy Alliance. They are heavy....and they are bombproof. I hit a curb at full speed during a crash in a crit, and the rims didn't even come out of true. I currently have about 3000 miles on them (on rough roads), and I've never had them trued. I will be replacing them for races (planet-x 50mm carbon), but leaving them on for everyday riding.


----------

